# 06 diesel wont start



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

26* out right now, truck sat over night not plugged in and had a real rough cold start this morning but it did start. Did some running around with the truck and it ran fine. Parked the truck for 45min and now wont start at all... Cranks, has power etc.... maybe fuel froze? diesel 911, whats up????


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

You can remove the fuel filter lid (the small one under the hood) and see if it has fuel.

Oil level good?

Batteries good?


----------



## Brewtime (Dec 8, 2008)

Try starting it again and hold your foot to the floor. If that doesnt work 911 it up.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

take your fuel filter out and drain the canister with the drain **** underneath it, can't miss it, its yellow. fill the canister back up with fresh fuel with a little diesel 911 mixed in. that ought to get it running then dump whatever amount of diesel 911 into the tank, and if worse comes to worse......... put a little kerosene in the tank too


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

You can drain the frame mounted fuel filter (6mm hex):









24mm socket to remove the cap under the hood:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

DirtyJerzey;667377 said:


> 26* out right now, truck sat over night not plugged in and had a real rough cold start this morning but it did start. Did some running around with the truck and it ran fine. Parked the truck for 45min and now wont start at all... Cranks, has power etc.... maybe fuel froze? diesel 911, whats up????


What happens if he checks the top filter and it has fuel in it? Would it still be fuel related? Whats diesel 911 do? burn more easily than straight diesel fuel? Could be water but then the dash light should be on by now?


----------



## lowcostlawns (Nov 30, 2007)

Do to the parts store and pick some diesel 911 up or some other brand of anti gel. That sounds like it should solve your problem!


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;668154 said:


> What happens if he checks the top filter and it has fuel in it? Would it still be fuel related? Whats diesel 911 do? burn more easily than straight diesel fuel? Could be water but then the dash light should be on by now?


You'd know if it had any ice or was gelled up.

As for what the Power Service 911 does:
http://www.powerservice.com/d911/

I use the Diesel Fuel Supplement + Cetane Boost in my truck during the winter:
http://www.powerservice.com/dfs/


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

well did the diesel 911 cycled it a bunch of times, let it sit for a few hours and nothing... checked the top fuel filter and it had fuel in it, filter was a little dirty but no sign of gelling, didnt check the bottom filter though.... think this is going to be more then a fuel problem. Supposed to be around 55* tomorrow so ill let it warm up and see what happens before i call the tow truck


----------



## Blasco (Dec 1, 2008)

My '07 did not start for me over the summer. Turns out it was a bad o ring or something inside the fuel injection oil pump system. Hope this is not what you have cause it was in the shop for two weeks.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I really doubt its a fuel gelling issue with air temps of 26* even summer blend wouldn't have gelled.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Blasco;668327 said:


> My '07 did not start for me over the summer. Turns out it was a bad o ring or something inside the fuel injection oil pump system. Hope this is not what you have cause it was in the shop for two weeks.


Already happened to me when I was about 2 hours from home. Supposively it was some warranty issue or whatever, had me in and out in a day though... stupid little 99 cent o-ring stops a 55k dollar truck:realmad:

As for my truck still no clue, my diesel mechanic friend of mine is on his way to come check it out right now,guess well see what happens but i doubt anything will


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

it was the o ring around the filter canister wasn't it?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68020


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

well yet again more problems proving that the 6.0 is a peice of garbage... dealer has the whole turbo ripped apart, most of the engine, high pressure oil leak and has no clue where it is coming from....


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

DirtyJerzey;673415 said:


> well yet again more problems proving that the 6.0 is a peice of garbage... dealer has the whole turbo ripped apart, most of the engine, high pressure oil leak and has no clue where it is coming from....


that sounds very familiar minus the oil pump. sounds just like our 2004 6.0 see post link above. ^


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Honestly Jerzy it sounds like a "diesel dumb" dealer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TEX;668999 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68020


Beat me to it.

You guys are forgetting that this is a 6.0 that he was asking about. These things are known for just dying for no reason, or not starting up after running fine.

I realize it's usually best to start simple, but the 6.0h No is far from simple and scarily unreliable. You just don't know when one of these stupid issues is going to pop up.


----------

